# Air equipment curse



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It seems no matter what I do I can't have a full functioning air pump set up. So far 2 different check valves from 2 makers both I could barely get air through blowing myself. Now 2 air pumps also from different manufacturers one that quit and one that won't pump air through any length of tubing. If it's short air comes out if it doesn't it won't. 

If someone can recommend a PROPERLY functioning air pump/check valve I'm open to ideas. Also thinking of getting a battery back up powered one.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You're doing something wrong man. Maybe you aren't snugging the airline on well. Maybe it's shitty. maybe there's a hole. 

Airpumps are the most straightforward of aquarium devices.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll check it again tomorrow, with the long length of hose I put it all underwater to look for leaks but didn't see any.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I'll check it again tomorrow, with the long length of hose I put it all underwater to look for leaks but didn't see any.


Ive never seen a dead out of the box airpump. I'm sure they happen. It's impossible for you to have 2 or 3 screwups in a row though. The odds are so outlandish it makes more sense that theres something else going on. I find the cheap brand airline hardens and doesn't snug onto fittings properly. I've bought somewhere like 10 airpumps over the years probably more and they've all worked as advertised. Some noisier but all of them pumped.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It pumps with 1ft of line but a few feet and nothing and when its underwater no bubble for leaks. I'm at a lose for why it's happeneing, also my check valve's are worhtless I can barely move it blowing at it myself.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> It pumps with 1ft of line but a few feet and nothing and when its underwater no bubble for leaks. I'm at a lose for why it's happeneing, also my check valve's are worhtless I can barely move it blowing at it myself.


Ok so don't use a check valve for now. Try getting different airline or something.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I probably will, I'll go by Frank's tomorrow and get some.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

take the airpump and run it on a different line and airstone at franks. If its screwy you can buy a new one from him and give him some business


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

This air pump is actually from him.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Exchange it and ask if you can set up the new one in the store to make sure it works


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I can try but I doubt I have the receipt still, I'll take a look tomorrow and see.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to sound like an ass or anything - but are you sure you have the check valve going the right way? It sounds like you have it on backwards.

I'm a newb and even I know that air pumps are the most straight forward pc of equipment. Now having said that I have two bubble wands and I can only get one to work properly - so take my advice with a huge rock of salt.  

Best of luck.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The valve didn't work but also I've been trying to get it to work with a length of hose minus a valve or air stone just to see if air comes out the other end.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Sucks to have all the problems at once, doesn't it?

If you have a huge filter on your tank you don't even need the airstone.

(My 20gs with AquaClear 110s never use airstones.)

W


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol the air pump isn't even a concern right now. I have an ac70 and 30 on 35g.

Having my water leaking out while looking at the fish is a big problem and not just for livestock.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The strange part is that this tank has been set up and running for a few months and never had any problems. Why it started now I have no clue there has been no trauma or stress to get it going.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Just remember. Airpumps and aquariums sometimes screw up- but don't lose heart. There's usually a reason and a fix and you can often avoid these issues in future.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

When I got My air pump(Rena- love it, super quiet) i attached a check valve and say 4 feet of airline, when i put it in my tank I thought it was broken because it took a few minutes before it pumped the air through the hose and the check valve and airstone... Then it started bubbling and anytime I unplug it it takes a few mins to pump the air back through and start bubbling again....maybe leave it on for a few mins and see if that helps?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I'll try it tomorrow. Had a bigger problem today to deal with.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow it actually worked, haven't tried the check valve yet but the long length of hose and same airstone produced bubbles after leaving it for a few minutes. Thanks for the tip no need to buy another air pump.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome!! Glad it worked for you!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I know a check valve is to prevent water back-flow but I'm curious if you keep the pump above the water line or just way above the tank do you still need a check valve? Will you get 'up-siphoning' as I call it if there is such a term for the siphon to go upwards?

My pump is way up above the tanks I have and when I turned the pump off I never noticed any 'up-siphoning'. Then again I only turned off my air pump for about 30mins then turned it back on.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Well i keep my air pump And check valve just above the tank, that way if theres a power outage or if i just turn off my air pump then the water wont siphon up the hose... Safer that way. I use my check valve to adjust the air flow of the bubbles mainly.... Not really sure if the check valve will stop water flowing out or not. I think also it easier for the air pump to pump the air straight down into the tank so its less wear and tear on the pump itself.

bad pics but just so u can see...Here you can see the top of my tank with the airhose coming up to the check valve.. My other wires all are tied up there too to prevent any water dripping down the cords to power outlets








here you can see my air pump on a shelf just above my tank...on a big orange sponge to reduce any noise


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a tee (a device for altering or splitting flow)










Check valves are not adjustable. This is what they look like. The mechanism inside can be much crappier than this.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Well i keep my air pump And check valve just above the tank, that way if theres a power outage or if i just turn off my air pump then the water wont siphon up the hose... Safer that way. I use my check valve to adjust the air flow of the bubbles mainly.... Not really sure if the check valve will stop water flowing out or not. I think also it easier for the air pump to pump the air straight down into the tank so its less wear and tear on the pump itself.
> 
> bad pics but just so u can see...Here you can see the top of my tank with the airhose coming up to the check valve.. My other wires all are tied up there too to prevent any water dripping down the cords to power outlets
> 
> ...


<3 <3 loving the geeky pics gal. Signs of a true geek there.  Show your aqua geek pride XD.

Yah I don't think those are check valves if you can adjust the airflow. Those sound more like air regulators (be it a L, T, or 2-4 gang setup) as I have those here. I find having the pump above water level pretty much ensures no back siphoning.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

A check valve is pretty much if the pump is below the water line. I will try it with the valve tomorrow as I really only have below the waterline to put it. 

Also my valve is sadly a lot worse then the one pictured


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> A check valve is pretty much if the pump is below the water line. I will try it with the valve tomorrow as I really only have below the waterline to put it.
> 
> Also my valve is sadly a lot worse then the one pictured


Get a medical grade one if you want. Again. Using $1 check valves on $15-20 pumps for 10 years. They get old and loud but they pump.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Where do you get medical grade ones?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know because I've never had to fight an uphill battle with an airpump . I don't get how you can be having these issues...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya I wasnt sure if it was a check valve or what, but either way everything is above the waterline so no way can anything siphon from the tank  better to be safe than sorry  yes geeky pics lol but I just took them quick to show how i had my pump and airline setup lol <3 And My high tech sound-dampening sponge hehe


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It is now properly hooked up with a new check valve and old tubing, and air stone and it is working fine. Thanks again Guppylove, was scratching my head why it wouldn't working with a longer hose. I'm sure my L200 pleco would thank you too if he could.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

No probs, I wasnt even going to mention it but I just though mayyyybe it was just like mine, I was ready to
pack it up and return it and all of a sudden- bubbles hehe, i was even trying to blow air thru that valve to thinking what am I doing wrong heheh 
ur pleco is welcome too


----------

